# Mark's new Honey Label



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mark has asked me to post his new honey label here for constructive criticism. So here it is. Click it for the big view. Will this sell honey........ or scare people.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Scares me. Especially when people tell me to smile.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

scares me too.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm.


If you are going to make a fake honey label, it might be better to use a URL that actually _works_! :lookout:

Give it a try, click here: http://squeakcreekhoney.com/


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll use that picture to clear bees out of the supers. I didn't know that 'stink eye' came in 'bee go flavor'.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, shoot. I forgot that was there. This is a mockup of a new label design using some of the Raw Honey Label I already have and obviously have not edited to remove the website address. Thanks, Graham.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

It's the 'anti Bert'.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gee, Dean. I would have thought that you of all people would have something constructive to say.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I like it. There are sooo many costumes that would work with your look - pirate, Mark Twain, Papa Smurf, Colonel Sanders, Santa, Gortons fish stick guy, Crusty beekeeper... You would need to smile if you were Santa though.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark, the look on your face makes me think of a beekeeper opening a dead Colony. It is off putting rather than inviting. Looking at it does not make one smile. If you can't get a picture of yourself that is inviting, then I would go in another direction.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I saw the one with the yellow slicker too, i thought about fish sticks....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

deknow said:


> Mark, the look on your face makes me think of a beekeeper opening a dead Colony. It is off putting rather than inviting. Looking at it does not make one smile. If you can't get a picture of yourself that is inviting, then I would go in another direction.


Thank you.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Edgy product, edgy picture. People who seek out raw honey don't seem to be cut from the standard mold. I think it works!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Separate the image of Mark and the beehives in the background. I would twist Mark so that his form on the right balances the form of the hives on the left, with a frame held up above the hive in the foreground, making the held up frame the focal point in the middle of the label, not the Sourpuss on the right. The Sourpuss will be looking at the frame, and not look so menacing in 1/2 profile(If that is the right term).

crazy roland


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Roland has similar ideas to mine and posted while I was typing this unaware, but I will post anyway. 

Sorry, that is not the right picture of you. Maybe a picture showing you examining a honey frame where we can see you from the front right or front left side and with your eyes looking at a honey frame you are holding (not at the photographer!!). Pick some nice, pretty comb. Nice clean stuff that looks like nice, whitish comb with the bees crawling on it. Do this as a fairly close up.

Or, take the picture from the side. Would show some of your face with you gazing at the honey frame. A little more of your face could be shown if you have your head turned a little to the same side the photographer is on.

Hard to explain in words (even correctly spelled ones). lol 

Another thing.............you have a wide picture and that also makes it difficult as it will be wrapped around a jar. Maybe make a split "screen" with your close up like I said in the middle and the other sides (with the writing) showing your hives in the field like in the picture you have posted.

It looks like your writing will look split up when wrapped around a jar though as you have it now.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Really I like it the way it is - you look like you are serious about what you do. Honest. Not like some celebrity or politician with a fake smile just because a camera is present.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree David, I think it works well the way it is, he looks like a man who is serious about providing the best honey for your table, truth in advertizing, I would run with it and see what happens .


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Mark if you decide not to use it, ok if I use it and change the apiary name :thumbsup:


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a friend that created a label, and a brand, based around his image ( he really looks lke a farmer )so I think you have the right idea. It has really worked for him, mostly because he sells directly to his customers at farmers markets( I think), he says people really make a connection. His labels use his image as the logo which is imposed on every products label.

Perhaps a fully and freshly capped frame would turn up better in the image


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the basic old beekeeper look is a great concept. It has certainly worked for Burt's Bees. I would have preferred to see a number of different photographic options. Perhaps a somewhat less intimidating look would be better. I think, however, if your image is going to be so dominant that your name should be included as well. Something on the order of "Mark's choice" perhaps stamped randomly on the label might work.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mark, maybe a shot where you're not wearing the headband? At first glance it looks like a cap worn backwards and you're holding up the small game you just shot and killed!  

Oh, and I have no idea what Raw is!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you should put it on a big sign and post it at the entrance to your property.


----------



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark; I would give it a BIG NO!!! You have made the fundamental mistake many beekeepers make in creating labels: You love your bees. That is natural. The average person, however, probably thinks you are crazy to be a beekeeper. Eg. how many times have you been asked 'how often do you get stung?' ??? That is because the average person is afraid of bees. Put flowers on your label, put flowers and mountains and beautiful scenes of nature, put honey on your label, but avoid putting bees and bee hives on the label. Take a look at professional labels on the supermarket shelves.

Now, as a beekeeper, I get your label, but I really think it will turn people off with a subliminal message of fear.

good luck!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

wglord said:


> I really think it will turn people off with a subliminal message of fear.


LOL

I like it, made me smile. I think its great. 

I suppose success depends on the market, the buyer and how the honey will be sold and at what price. In a large chain grocery store like Kroger or Miejer it may not do as well with that type of label. If sold locally, farmers market, local stores, I think its great. Do you have a picture of a bottle with label? I would add your name too.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

wglord said:


> Mark; I would give it a BIG NO!!! You have made the fundamental mistake many beekeepers make in creating labels: You love your bees. That is natural. The average person, however, probably thinks you are crazy to be a beekeeper. Eg. how many times have you been asked 'how often do you get stung?' ??? lly think it will turn people off with a subliminal message of fear.
> 
> good luck!


Bill.... I know Mark knows all those maxims, but I believe he is suspicious that they may not apply as they once did. Will it help the "Organic/Health Conscious/Natural" people see this as a unique product?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

The overall effect leaves me wanting a warm fuzzy feeling as I read the label. My solution, should you accept it, is to photoshop a halo over his head to the show altruistic care beekeepers have toward the bees.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the label although I see where Roland is going and agree that his suggestions would improve the label. Where is this particular label going and what sort of people are you marketing your honey to? There is a huge difference between a label I expect to see on a supermarket shelf and one that I might see at a Farmer's Market. This strikes me as a Farmer's Market type label.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like it. I'm not sure everyone else will...


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

I agree with Barry. At first I thought Rambo had retired and become a beekeeper. 
Nothing wrong with putting your name and face on your product, shows your proud of it.
But that's not how the label will be seen. Put it on a Jar full of honey. Then you will see if it works. Will the yellow work against the color of honey?
Probably when its curved arround the jar you will just be able to see the Beek and not be able to read what the jar contains. 
A short appetizing description of what raw honey is and why thats good would help.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

at times, marks bees are confused, they feel there may be a bear attack underway.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Stephenpbird said:


> A short appetizing description of what raw honey is and why thats good would help.


All he needs is to print this link on the label:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303492-What-is-raw-honey

:kn:


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the photographer told Mark to smile and the image s/he first saw through the lens was so frightening, that they snapped the picture in shock accidentally just before Mark starting smiling. j/k

Take another picture and do not look directly at the photographer! You can look serious at your bees and bee stuff instead of looking intimidating at the customer.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you might keep your old label around a little longer. 
I propose a market test: mark these jars "Premium" and mark the price up several dollars and put them beside honey with your old label. I bet sales will increase.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

RudyT said:


> I think you might keep your old label around a little longer.
> I propose a market test: mark these jars "Premium" and mark the price up several dollars and put them beside honey with your old label. I bet sales will increase.


I like that, a market test.
Maybe a limited addition honey jar available only during the month of highest historical honey sales
and at a premium.

Then add to the label "Protect the Bees, We do."


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

You never know how marketing like this will go down, some people might see the novelty in it, while others pass for some less "subversive" looking honey. Personally, I kind of like the "Eat my honey or I will kick you in the ar$e" approach. Maybe you should subtitle it, "Keeping it Real"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You can see all of my Labels under the Album "Jars of Honey with Labels" on my Facebook Page. Including the Raw Honey Label which the photo at the beginning of this Thread is being considered to replace. It's the idea, not the exact photo. Nothing decided yet. I had my Son Marshall take some photos of me and submitted this one to my Label Maker as an idea to see what it would look like and how people would respond to it. And hopefully get some ideas for changes and improvements or "forgetaboutit"s.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

I like it. 

But, shouldn't the 16oz have NET WT. in front of it, or if doing fluid ounce by putting FL OZ in front of it

Also, shouldn't the 16oz be in the lower 30% of the display? 

Just wondering, and trying to help.

http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/FS/pdfs/FSI514.pdf


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, angel. Maybe Net Wt. 16 oz. (1Lb) should be on the lower part of the yellow border.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Another vote for Jim's post (20). We know it's you, but the consumer doesn't know that your faith in you product makes you confident enough to stand behind it and put your face on the jar without some identifying words.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> I would have preferred to see a number of different photographic options. Perhaps a somewhat less intimidating look would be better. I think, however, if your image is going to be so dominant that your name should be included as well. Something on the order of "Mark's choice" perhaps stamped randomly on the label might work.


I have not learned how to Post pictures yet, have to resize them. Which I don't know how to do either. Other options can be seen on Facebook. Though I am sure a professional photographer would have had me pose in many different poses and situations than I have. 

A work in progress. Or maybe an idea for the trash can. That is the purpose of this Thread. To run it up the flagpole and see who salutes.

"Mark's choice"? Yeah, I did ask my Label Maker to have the text read "Mark B's Honey". But Timothy is retired and produced what he did as a favor to me, taking time from his life. He does enjoy doing it. Too bad he isn't close so we could do it together like we did in times past.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Honest feedback. Don't like it - now if that was a bee beard then you might have something 

Seriously, I think the focus of the "beekeeper" should be more for a back label thing, kind of "meet the beekeeper" concept. I know this worked for Burt, but this, at least for me doesn't. No offense, but consider the same scene, without you in the photo. If you want the attributes of your picture, place it on the back label with a nice story about you and your company's mission. Perhaps you could consult a graphic artist? Further, the "RAW HONEY" listed twice in bold is overkill. I know "raw" sells, but its a bit over the top on this draft. I'd place the weight info near the bottom (in the pure yellow boarder). I also believe that you need the metric equivalents too. 

Again, just honest feedback.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

My honest opinion, the hives in the background are a little rough looking. Most consumers buying a raw or unprocessed product are concerned about cleanliness. They don't understand how clean bees keep their hives and comb. Just just see old "beat up stuff" and probably would be concerned.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Best picture I have ever seen of you Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it is a good idea. I dont think Mark is married to the image, which, does look a little on the "who stole my honey" :waiting: side, is well thought out. Beekeeper, Hives in back, I give it a Thumbs up Mark. G


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Mark I love it. The first thing I see is Raw Honey, and there is a huge market for exactly that. I have guys bugging me all day for that... maybe I should of packaged more of it. Raw Honey now a days is a huges marketing advantage.
Secondly, I see your face, I assume thats your face ( and I have to say you are a young looking handsome man ) and your holding your honey. They will associate you, holding your honey, Seeing it is labled as Raw Honey, and they will buy it. $$$$$$
Run with it!


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

When a product is displayed on a shelf or a table, for sale, it's normally stacked up. That means the label is repeated. It also means you only see a portion of the label or package. This should be taken into account when designing a label. Marks new label needs tweaking, the basics are there.
Print out at least six of these label (will even work in black and white) stick them on the jar to be used and stack them up. 









I think you will agree the position and size of the various elements in the design need to be addressed. Raw Honey should be the most prominent element.

How do I know that, I studied Graphic design and did my fair share of package design when I worked in the advertising industry.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Stephen. The label I already use is 1 3/4 inches tall and 6 inches long. It fits nicely on a one pound round jar. I don't like being directed elsewhere to see what someone could Post on beesource, but I can't, still don't know how. But the label this one may or may not replace can be seen in my Albums on my Facebook Page.

I will ask my Label Maker to send me a PDF w/ the label at actual size and see how they look printed out in Black and White.

I think that RAW (picture) HONEY might look better.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203974591779675&set=a.10203974573619221.1073741858.1069161207&type=3&theater

How's this? Does this help? I'm thinking that maybe leaving well enough alone may be the best course to take. Beside, I'd have to raise the price to cover the cost of a new photograph bearing label.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Both concepts for the old and new label work. The question is obviously which one works better (sells more). Market research will find that out, which is sort of what the original post is trying do. Trouble with that is Beesource is not your target market, we are not the ones buying the raw honey. Plus I think we are mostly men on here. Who buys your honey for the most part, men or women?
The best way to ask the question of which label sells most is with a small trail run. Place both old and new labeled jars, side by side in a new retailer or new farmers market see which sells the most. If you try that in an existing retail outlet the old customers will probably favor the old design because they recognize and trust the product.
For the purposes of the trail run, you could do a small print run on a normal ink jet printer for the new label to help keep the costs down. Its quite a bit of extra work, but its the only way to get a real idea if its worth while changing your label or not.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stephen,
This idea, thought, concept, came from a Small Business School Instructor who thought I should have my Face on the label. He also thought I should change my business name, because Squeak Creek Apiaries doesn't say HONEY. All this after successfully selling honey across the northern Adirondacks for 15 years, annually delivering 30,000 lbs of honey to 50(?) stores.

I also saw this same set up illustrated in a book and liked how it looked. So I stole the idea. Holding a frame of honey above an open hive while wearing a bee suit w/ the veil flung back. Even though I learned long ago that marketers will tell you that "Bees don't sell honey, because they remind people of times they were stung.", as was pointed out in an earlier Post.

What I came here for, and have gotten, is a :thumbsup: or a thumbs down (an icon we don't have) and constructive criticism and suggestions.

Thanks All.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I think that RAW (picture) HONEY might look better.


Yes I think so too.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stephenpbird said:


> Yes I think so too.


X3. G


----------



## xroads (Apr 9, 2013)

One thing to consider

We all know that Raw honey means good,

but traditionally, raw food is something that is not good, and consumers may see raw & be turned off.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

we seem to be overthinking this. the idea is to get the customers eye and hand on mark's jar instead of the inferior store brand next to it. a different label than the "expert marketer's" label is a good idea. local and therefor special sells.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

xroads said:


> One thing to consider
> 
> We all know that Raw honey means good,
> 
> but traditionally, raw food is something that is not good, and consumers may see raw & be turned off.


Really? I never associated the term raw w/ not being good, simply not cooked.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Really? I never associated the term raw w/ not being good, simply not cooked.


Unfortunately folks in my area have questioned this by saying "is it safe to eat" when they read out loud "raw honey". There was also question at one of the beekeeping clubs from a person that asked "what exactly is _RAW_ honey, and is it safe to eat". 

I'm assuming since my area is mainly rural and the local Chinese restaurant has brought sushi "RAW fish" as a local craze around here, they are assuming the same. Just a hunch though.

Personally, I'm putting "never heated" on my label.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

> Unfortunately folks in my area have questioned this by saying "is it safe to eat" when they read out loud "raw honey". 

Weird. Do they worry about eating raw apples, carrots, etc.?


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

peterloringborst said:


> > Unfortunately folks in my area have questioned this by saying "is it safe to eat" when they read out loud "raw honey".
> 
> Weird. Do they worry about eating raw apples, carrots, etc.?


Obviously not, but you got to consider the area.

I guess they know it comes _from _a bee, but "which part" of the bee is the question. :scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

xroads said:


> traditionally, raw food is something that is not good,


The customers who are after Raw Honey are looking for it.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I like the label Mark. It is very likely that I never buy any of your honey, unless you came knocking at my door. 

So what happens if it is a huge marketing success and you run out of honey after 7 months?
What happens to the old customers who look for the honey with the cute little girl on the label? "Schucks, I guess they don't make it anymore"

Jean-Marc

P.S. After 15 years I dunno if I would muck around with success... assuming you view yourself as successful.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jean'Marc,
I am hesitant too. I sell as much RAW Honey as I put up. But this idea is not just limited to the RAW Honey Label. The idea is to relabel all of my Honey jars or maybe not. I really don't need to sell more honey direct store delivery.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it's a good idea for the back of the jar, along with a blurb about you, honey or your business. I like the simple, text-only front label.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

We changed our label about a year back and some of our customers were confused and some even complained that they liked the old label better. You got to go with your gut on this. For me, it was my wife who wanted to freshen up the label and worked with Amy to get it into production.

Yes, RAW sells - definitely, so does "local". Leverage both when appropriate. We also place a 1 inch round "craft paper" label on our lids that says: "Raw Local Honey". We feel that gives our customers the confidence that what they are buying is the real deal.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Consider giving a new label a trial run by using it on an additional new product you offer. Maybe a raw varietal honey, beekeepers private table stock or honey labeled by the yard/region. You could add a simple lid label if you offer multiple flavors/styles.


----------

